# JennyB: New Goals. New Season. New Journal. 2011-2012



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

New journal take two!  If this mother blanks out on me again I will hurt someone! **ok vent is done** 

I am hoping that everyone has had a great summer and that you are ready to buckle down and get to business like I am This journal will bring new training and nutrition and some old programs as well. 

This season was wicked and I managed to make some great gains thanks to my coach JUGS and my support system. The new season will bring many changes. First of all I will not be working with a coach until 20 weeks out or until I can find someone that suits my needs and will put up with me 

NUTRITION
For now I am on a SEAFOOD diet which means when I see food I eat it. I have slowly cut down on the garbage and my protein has increased to help my sore muscles repair. I will progress to carb cycling (unmonitored) next week and then I am debating whether or not to do a nasty PMSF cycle to kick things off and drop a bit of weight or just to transition back into my keto / fat eating phase. I did really well on the keto last season so I am thinking that will be how I work things this year. I will try to keep my salt intake lower though as I hold a lot of water in these wheels. 

TRAINING 
This summer has been tough to say the least. I have been off from training for 14 weeks. After my last show I tore my thumb tendons and will finally be seeing a doctor Friday so I can be referred to a sports physician to see what is going on. I cannot abduct my thumb at all without severe pain and in the morning I cannot even lift my pillow. So for now I tape that useless thumb and lift however I can. 
At the end of June I had booby surgery .. well I "acquired new gear". The process was long and I had a few complications which delayed the healing significantly. Needless to say the sisters and I are doing good at the moment. No benching or chest isolation exercises for at least a year  No compliants here! 
My training approach will be different than last year. I will be trying a variety of approaches and also going back to some old routines. The thought is that I would like to incorporate some activities that I will be doing after I am done competing. SO I will try my hand at CrossFit and will be hopefully going back to Boxing once the thumb heals. 
For now I am easing myself back into the gym  Easing = not being able to walk from my leg workout last week! 

I hope that you will all follow my journey, put your two cents in (ok maybe only one cent) once in a while. I appreciate all of the feedback and comments! ENJOY!


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

wth?  No benching for a year??? Is that normal?   That would drive me nuts! So what type of chest exercises are you allowed to do?

I, too did the seafood diet this summer..lol.  But, summer is so hard with all the bbq's the "let's go out on the boat",  let's have a drink.. yadda yadda yadda.. 

But now with winter coming faster than I would like, we are buckling down and getting back into the routine


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

katt said:


> wth?  No benching for a year??? Is that normal?   That would drive me nuts! So what type of chest exercises are you allowed to do?
> 
> I, too did the seafood diet this summer..lol.  But, summer is so hard with all the bbq's the "let's go out on the boat",  let's have a drink.. yadda yadda yadda..
> 
> But now with winter coming faster than I would like, we are buckling down and getting back into the routine



I got the boobies under the muscle so .. Yes it is normal in fact there are some people that never bench afterwards. We will have to see. No chest for a while .. chest is just used as a secondary. 

Lets buckle down baby!!! 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## independent (Sep 1, 2011)

New boobies should make for a great log.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> New boobies should make for a great log.



LMAO thanks bigmoe .. i thought so! 

SO I have been thinking about this.. I say screw it.. I am in it to win it so I might as well go BALLS OUT. PMSF here I come. **I cannot believe I am doing this**


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

that diet is so hard for me the first couple weeks...

But I love the Keto diet


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Jenny  
Will follow along 

Jag


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2011)

Jenny is back! Did you know you couldn't bench for a year after the op before you had it done? Just remember you had hopes to go the Arnold! Nice to have you back Jenny, be interested to see your cross fit workouts as my friend has just opened a cross fit specific gym this month and keeps trying to convert me!
Oh yeah to keep you updated since you've been away poor old JD has had a bad injury and hasn't been posting much! But jugg is still about I'm sure you know along with Omertà, burner. Plus some new guys too like Jag who posted above who is a good guy and X factor too. sure I'm missing some others too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to see you back at it


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2011)

katt said:


> that diet is so hard for me the first couple weeks...
> 
> But I love the Keto diet


 
I think its tough for everyone. I have had to alter the plans a bit so we will see what the next few weeks bring. 



jagbender said:


> Hey Jenny
> Will follow along
> 
> Jag


 
Thanks Jag. 



davegmb said:


> Jenny is back! Did you know you couldn't bench for a year after the op before you had it done? Just remember you had hopes to go the Arnold! Nice to have you back Jenny, be interested to see your cross fit workouts as my friend has just opened a cross fit specific gym this month and keeps trying to convert me!
> Oh yeah to keep you updated since you've been away poor old JD has had a bad injury and hasn't been posting much! But jugg is still about I'm sure you know along with Omertà, burner. Plus some new guys too like Jag who posted above who is a good guy and X factor too. sure I'm missing some others too!


 
Honestly if I knew that I couldnt do half of the things I cant I would not have gotten them. Tried a chin last week and = no go. Trust me in that I will get to the Arnold MR! After last week in the gym I decided that it is pointless and dangerous for me to go to crossfit right now. I will push myself too hard and be discouraged. Thanks for the updates. I am in contact with O and Burner still but dont talk to Pops and Jugs anymore. 



yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you back at it


 
Thanks Yellow


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jenny.  I love your new diet!  Seafood!  Yeah baby!  lol

I had my boobs done 3 years ago (under) and I don't train chest all.  It used to be my strongest bodypart, but I don't want to mess up such an expensive investment.  Chest is still pretty good size.  

Wishing you the best with all your goals!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

Will be following along.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 19, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Jenny.  I love your new diet!  Seafood!  Yeah baby!  lol
> 
> I had my boobs done 3 years ago (under) and I don't train chest all.  It used to be my strongest bodypart, but I don't want to mess up such an expensive investment.  Chest is still pretty good size.
> 
> Wishing you the best with all your goals!



Hey Island! Thanks for stopping by. 
Woot Woot to no chest. 
I may do some pushups but that is about it. 
I am amazed at how much you really use chest with other exercises.
I agree that messing up the investment isnt something that I want to do 




Curt James said:


> Will be following along.



Thanks Curt!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I had a great four days with my sister who came into town for a visit. 
We enjoyed spending time together and today I did my first CrossFit workout.
I can see why it is addicting! I am already determined to beat my score next week. 
The plan is to do 1 crossfit workout each week. I will be alternating CF workouts every few weeks. 4 total per month. 

Today I did what is called the TABATA THIS program .. it was gross and my legs are already seizing up! 

8 sets (do each exercises set and then move on to the next)
Reps: 20 seconds to do what you can
Rest: 10 seconds rest in between sets 
Your lowest score (reps per set) is the only one that counts. 

- body weight deep squats (12/10/10/10/9/9/9/8)
- pullups (4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4) 
- box jumps (8/8/8/8/8/8/8/8) 
- sit ups (12/12/12/12/12/12/11/10) DAMNIT!! 

Goals  for the next attempt 
- squats 10
- pullups 4
- box jumps 8 
- sit ups 12


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2011)

I haven't ever done box jumps before... probably something that I have to conquer..   I tried it ONCE and laughed so hard at myself because I looked like a total Dork.. LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah I get some real funny looks when I'm jumping on the bench in my workout. Now Jenny and Katt I'm sure it would be more staring vs looking at ya like your a weirdo.


----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the log but will there be any new booby pics? Gotta keep me interested


----------



## JennyB (Sep 19, 2011)

katt said:


> I haven't ever done box jumps before... probably something that I have to conquer..   I tried it ONCE and laughed so hard at myself because I looked like a total Dork.. LOL



I do them in front of the mirror so I can tell someone to F*** off when I am ready to barf. Wide legs and balls to the walls HATE THOSE BOX JUMPS!



omerta2010 said:


> yeah I get some real funny looks when I'm jumping on the bench in my workout. Now Jenny and Katt I'm sure it would be more staring vs looking at ya like your a weirdo.



I am funny that way because I dont care what anyone thinks in the gym. I was even practicing handstands tonight for my Junior Fitness gymnastics class tomorrow (that I am subbing for). Compared to all of the weirdo exercises some people do and the form thats used I consider myself to look pretty decent lol. O I would be dragging your butt over to do them with me lol



bigmoe65 said:


> I like the log but will there be any new booby pics? Gotta keep me interested



The only pics I post are of progress pics ... sawry!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

JennyB said:


> The only pics I post are of progress pics ... sawry!



And, as I recall, these are _very _worth looking up.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Curt! 

So the update is ..... I have been  .. although I am NOT laughing or smiling .. I mean I have been sore before BUT my quads dont even feel like they are part of my legs .. at one point I actually thought about peeing my chair instead of having to stand up .. lovely!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And, as I recall, these are _very _worth looking up.


Yep


----------



## JennyB (Sep 20, 2011)

lmao @ O


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Thanks Curt!
> 
> So the update is ..... I have been  .. although I am NOT laughing or smiling .. I mean I have been sore before BUT *my quads dont even feel like they are part of my legs .. at one point I actually thought about peeing my chair instead of having to stand up .. lovely!*



Was just talking with omerta about DOMS.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok so round 2 of CrossFit was this morning 

1000m rowing 
30 barfees 
4x25m lunges 
750m rowing 
20 barfees 
4x25m lunges 
500m rowing 
10 barfees 
4x25m lunges 
250m rowing 

then roll on the ground with a bucket by my face = good workout 

talk to me tomorrow when Ms Pacman (name of the program) restricts me from walking lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 25, 2011)

Update: still walking .. woot woot


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey darlin'


----------

